# Natural/Organic Beauty Products for WOC



## ClaireAvril (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to get new ideas about natural beauty products that my fellow ladies of coleur currently use.
I am slowly trying to find shampoos.. conditioners, lotions, etc that are natural or organic.
I have found a line called Kiss My Face and got their moisturizer.  I likes it.

Now I would really love to find hair products that are natural but it would be nice if they were designed for black hair.

Are you currently using anything?

C


----------



## Nox (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I don't use store bought products for my hair much anymore.

I henna frequently (with real BAQ henna, not that compound stuff in a box).  Hands down, this is the best thing I ever could have done for my hair.  This is better than any protein treatment I have used, and I can't help but recommend it to every black woman I know.  The only thing though is that it does have some relaxing properties, so the curl to my hair was noticeably more unwound, some folks may not like this, and I didn't know until I tried it.  But all the benefits I got from it totally outweigh the change of my curl pattern. It was the magic bullet for me because my hair does not break, split, or degrade at the ends, it's amazing!!!

And I also use a "Caramel Treatment" that you can buy pre-made, or you can make it yourself with all with food ingredients.  This also relaxes the hair quite a bit (in my experience), albeit more temporary as opposed to henna's more permanent change.  Again, I find the benefits greatly outwiegh the less curly texture.  Everytime I get done rinsing it off, I feel like I'm in one of those Pantene commercials, just swishing this soft shiny head around.

As for body moisturizers, I make mine during the dry winter months from shea butter, glycerin, aloe vera, and a shot of vodka (preservative).  Nothing I've bought in the stores can compete with the results I get from this.

I hear Carol's Daughter stuff is really nice too.  I would patronize them, but I am happy with what I have now, and it works for me.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 22, 2008)

I use Max Green Alchemy shampoo
HAIR CARE: Scalp Rescue Shampoo @ MaxGreenAlchemy.com

I've also used Oyin Handmade, gave them up but I plan to try them again soon
Oyin Handmade, Nourishing Hair and Bodycare Products

For me Olive Oil is my friend, people often stop me and ask about my dreads or dd's hair and the first thing I tell them is olive oil and it freaks them out, I've had a woman ask then give me nasty looks like if I was lying to her, lol but besides that and a little moisturizer that's all that ever goes in dd's hair and she has a super thick afro and my dreads are to my butt so obviously it's working, lol


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I henna frequently (with real BAQ henna, not that compound stuff in a box).  Hands down, this is the best thing I ever could have done for my hair.  This is better than any protein treatment I have used, and I can't help but recommend it to every black woman I know.  The only thing though is that it does have some relaxing properties, so the curl to my hair was noticeably more unwound, some folks may not like this, and I didn't know until I tried it.  But all the benefits I got from it totally outweigh the change of my curl pattern. It was the magic bullet for me because my hair does not break, split, or degrade at the ends, it's amazing!!!_

 
Thanks for this info!  I have been curious about trying henna and to hear that it might elongate my natural corkscrew texture a little is really appealing to me!  I went to that website and noticed that the henna tends to leave redness and/or red highlights.  This is one thing I wanted to avoid, I don't want red tones in my hair!  If anything, golden would be nice.  What color is your natural hair, which color henna do you use and what's your result?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Thanks for this info!  I have been curious about trying henna and to hear that it might elongate my natural corkscrew texture a little is really appealing to me!  I went to that website and noticed that the henna tends to leave redness and/or red highlights.  This is one thing I wanted to avoid, I don't want red tones in my hair!  If anything, golden would be nice.  What color is your natural hair, which color henna do you use and what's your result?_

 
Just a lil FYI, you can temper the red tones of henna by adding coffee ( for brown hair) or indigo ( for black hair).

To answer the original question
 I too love http://oyinhandmade.com.
My favorite products from them are the Honeystick lip balms, Shine and Define serum, and for my daughter, the Whipped Pudding. I also use the Juices and Berries moisturizing spray.


I'm SO over Carol's Daughter... at least most of the products. The formulas' quality has declined over the years and most of my favorite products have been phased out. The only thing I'd still buy today is the Kizzy Pomade and the Khoret Amen hair oil ( if they did something about the smell; very green and woodsy).


Hollywood Beauty isn't an organic brand, but their Olive Oil Creme is awesome.


For my locks, I love to rewist with Princess Kayla Nattylock Creme. Dreadlocks - Princess Kayla's Nattylocks Maintenance Cream. This is also something good too use sparingly if you wear braids. It seems very heavey, but I haven't had any buildup issues.


I also hear a lot of good things about https://www.qhemetbiologics.com/index.php  I haven't ever PURCHASED any of their products, but I was once given one of their hair butters and the honeybish tea soft hold gel. The hair butter/cream was okay... I didn't like the gel so much.


I have to admit that I mix and make a lot of stuff in my kitchen, though, so that may be an avenue you wanna explore. HTH.


Here are pics of me   1.with loose/unlocked hair 2. With my locks in the baby stage ( btwn 6-9 months?), 3. My locks currently ( I don't consider them mature yet; 3 years)


----------



## Nox (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Thanks for this info!  I have been curious about trying henna and to hear that it might elongate my natural corkscrew texture a little is really appealing to me!  I went to that website and noticed that the henna tends to leave redness and/or red highlights.  This is one thing I wanted to avoid, I don't want red tones in my hair!  If anything, golden would be nice.  What color is your natural hair, which color henna do you use and what's your result?_

 
BAQ henna generally does leave a reddish tint on it's own.  Because of this, I do a henna/amla/indigo mix (which are all considered "hennas" by some folks because they are of the same plant family) and creates a nice black-chocolate color.  There are different ratios you can use of amla and indigo to get a suitable color. My natural color is a very drab dark brown with very little warmth.

Be very careful, you might be tempted to use the stuff in a box that claim "henna", but many of those contain metallic salts which are not compatible with other hair processes such as perms, texturizers, peroxides, conventional hair dyes, and relaxers.  Always use Body Art Quality henna for any of your purposes.  It does make a world of difference.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I use Max Green Alchemy shampoo
HAIR CARE: Scalp Rescue Shampoo @ MaxGreenAlchemy.com

I've also used Oyin Handmade, gave them up but I plan to try them again soon
Oyin Handmade, Nourishing Hair and Bodycare Products

For me Olive Oil is my friend, people often stop me and ask about my dreads or dd's hair and the first thing I tell them is olive oil and it freaks them out, I've had a woman ask then give me nasty looks like if I was lying to her, lol but besides that and a little moisturizer that's all that ever goes in dd's hair and she has a super thick afro and my dreads are to my butt so obviously it's working, lol_

 
Do you moisturize your scalp with the olive oil daily and leave it in?

I do a hot oil treatment with olive oil, jojoba oil, and sweet almond oil.. heat it up.. slap it on but then its washed out.

C


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone.. got some ideas now!! Hope some of these companies ship to Canada.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ I'm SO over Carol's Daughter... at least most of the products. The formulas' quality has declined over the years and most of my favorite products have been phased out. The only thing I'd still buy today is the Kizzy Pomade and the Khoret Amen hair oil ( if they did something about the smell; very green and woodsy)._

 
I've NEVER liked Carol's Daughter.  Not the product OR the customer service.

I love your locs!


----------



## makeba (Sep 26, 2008)

a wonderful site to check out would be Nappturality.com
this site is loaded with forums and photos of beautiful women who wear their hair natural. this site helped me transition from a perm to locs. Burts Bees makes some good products and their 99.9% natural. Their brazil nut/raspberry shampoo is very moisturizing


----------



## Lapis (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_Do you moisturize your scalp with the olive oil daily and leave it in?

I do a hot oil treatment with olive oil, jojoba oil, and sweet almond oil.. heat it up.. slap it on but then its washed out.

C_

 

I mix some olive oil, water and sweet oils and spritz daily, I do hot oil treatments also.


----------

